# accelerator won't work



## runt (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi,
I'm a new member-I don't know a thing about cars and I need HELP! I'm a college student and I've just purchased a 1997 Nissan altima-3 days ago actually-it is a stick shift and I'm trying to figure out why my accelerator won't accelerate. I'm from SC but I attend school in DC and I went home and brought this car back, it did fine on the highway but on my way to class I got about 3min away from home and I was at a red light and when I tried to go I couldn't-the car was still running but it wouldn't accelerate-the speedometer stayed at 0mph and I had to turn around and literally rolled home going 0mph. I'm a college student 8hours from home and I don't know what to do-if there's anyone out there with a solution please help.
Thanks


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Search these forums, this has been posted before. I am not sure or when but it has. You should find what you need to know here. Just run a quick advanced search.


----------



## Dr_K (Aug 30, 2005)

*Accelerator Problem*

This may be a shot in the dark as I'm not familar with Altimas,but
most cars use a cable.Get someone to repeatedly press the acc. pedal w/engine off while you look around the top of eng.(intake manifold) for movement of the throttle.If nothing's moving,you may have a broken cable.If the throttle IS moving,the problem is probably 
electronic,i.e. fuel injection or computer/sensors,which is beyond my
capabilities.
This is my first try at helping someone,hope I'm not completely off base.
Good Luck, Dr_K


----------



## runt (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the advice-it was in fact the throttle linkage-i think its called and luckily it was something simple that i could fix.


----------

